# Betrieb von mehreren (zwei) DSL-Modems

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Ich habe hier gerade ein gedankliches Problem. Ich habe einen Server und zwei DSL-Modems samt Zugangsdaten die ich einzurichten habe im LAN hängen.

Ich möchte später via iproute2 zwei routing-tabellen anlegen, sodass ich selektive Pakete über das eine DSL-Modem schicke während der Rest (default) über das andere Modem gehen soll.

Ich würde hierfür eigentlich einfach nur zwei ppp-Devices in /etc/conf.d/net anlegen:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

username_ppp0='foo1'

password_ppp0='bar1'

config_ppp1=( "ppp" )

link_ppp1="eth0"

plugins_ppp1=("pppoe")

username_ppp1='foo2'

password_ppp1='bar2'
```

Mein gedankliches Problem ist gerade die "Bindung" an ein bestimmtes Modem. Jedes Modem hat ja eine bestimmte MAC Adresse. Wie "Binde" ich jetzt ppp0 an die MAC des ersten Modems und wie ppp1 an die des zweiten Modems?

Ganz zu schweigen die Frage wie ich elegant die MAC-Adresse aller DSL-Modems im LAN heraus bekomme.

Ideen? Oder ist wurst wie ich das mache weil ppp ein "freies, noch nicht eingewähltes Modem" such und einfach benutzt??

----------

## manuels

Ich meine es ist wurst.

Soweit ich mich an PPPoE erinnere, schickt dein Rechner ein "Wer ist da?" raus, worauf das erste Modem, das antwortet, zur Einwahl ausgewählt wird.

Beim zweiten "Wer ist da?" meldet sich dann nur noch das andere Modem.

----------

## py-ro

Zu dumm das man über ein Modem mehrere Verbindugnen aufbauen kann.

Mir ist kein weg bekannt, zu bestimmen, welche Bridge verwendet werden soll. Höchstens jeweils eine eigene Netzwerkkarte zu benutzen.

Sollte es doch anders gehen, wäre ich daran interressiert!   :Smile: 

Py

----------

## manuels

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Zu dumm das man über ein Modem mehrere Verbindugnen aufbauen kann.

 

Über ein Modem mehere Verbindungen? Mit PPPoE? Hast du irgendwo eine Bestätigung dieser Aussage.

In meiner alten WG war es so, dass wir nur ein DSL-Modem an einem Router hatten. Wenn sich ein Rechner darüber eingewählt hat, haben die anderen Rechner kein Modem mehr im Netzwerk gefunden.

----------

## py-ro

Also, ich wähle mich zweimal zuhause ein. Einmal Telekom normal flat und dann noch eine bei manitu mit fester IP.

Py

----------

## BlackEye

also ich hab das eben einfach mal versucht...

Mit pppoe-discovery bekomme ich z.B. zwei mal dieselbe Adresse für eine "AC-Ethernet-Address". Das ist schon mal merkwürdig. Ich weiss aber auch nicht was mir diese Adresse angibt. Ob das die Vermittlungsstelle ist, oder die des Modems. Auf der Rückseite der Modems habe ich jedenfalls die MAC-Adresse angegeben. Die ist allerdings komplett anders als zu der Angabe von AC-Ethernet-Address aus pppoe-discovery.

Verbinde ich nun einfach net.ppp0 und net.ppp1 bekomme ich auch zwei unterschiedliche Adressen für "inet addr" bei meinen ppp-Devices zugeordnet. Allerdings sind bei beiden die P-t-P Partner durch dieselbe IP angegeben. Das erschwert mir jetzt meinen gedanklichen Spagat für die Aufbereitung zweier Tables via iproute2. Jetzt habe ich ja keine unterschiedlichen gateways die ich benutzen kann... Einfach eine route auf diesen p-t-p Partner zu setzen endete so, wie ich es vermutet hab. Ein Paket wandert mal hier und mal da entlang. Was schlussendlich in totaler verwirrung ausartete...

Irgendwie gestaltet sich das jetzt komplizierter als erhofft  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

AC dürfte für AccesConcentrator stehen, also die Gegenstelle.

Die Adresse deines Peers spielt eigentlich keine grosse Rolle, da du bei den Routen einfach das Device mit angibst.

Py

----------

## manuels

Versuch doch folgendes: einmal default-Route auf ppp0 legen und bei www.whatismyip.com nach deiner IP schaun. Und dann das selbe mit ppp1.

Oder steck jeweils ein Modem aus und guck, was passiert.

----------

## BlackEye

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Versuch doch folgendes: einmal default-Route auf ppp0 legen und bei www.whatismyip.com nach deiner IP schaun. Und dann das selbe mit ppp1.
> 
> Oder steck jeweils ein Modem aus und guck, was passiert.

 

das habe ich eben schon versucht. Also mit

```
route add -host 1.2.3.4 dev ppp1
```

und anschließend

```
ping 1.2.3.4
```

konnte ich anhand der Kontrollleuchte des Modems erkennen, dass das Paket mal über das eine und mal über das andere Modem huschte. "ping" reagierte dabei auch mit gemischten Gefühlen. Mal kam ein paket als beantwortet zurück und mal nicht.

----------

## manuels

blöde Frage: hast du die Route nach dem Testen des einen Modems wieder gelöscht?

----------

## BlackEye

klar  :Wink: 

Ist es denn normal dass man den selben p-t-p Partner zugewiesen bekommt? Beide Modems laufen übrigens an einem Anlagenanschluss der Telekom. Natürlich je an einem eigenen Splitter die ihrerseits ihren eigenen UK0 besitzen. Könnte also schon sein dass auf der Gegenstelle theoretisch dieselbe Hardware dahinter steht. Aber ich muss doch irgendwie die Kontrolle darüber haben ob ein Paket jetzt via ppp0 oder ppp1 gesendet werden soll. Auch wenn beide denselben p-t-p Partner haben.

----------

